# gold plated jewelry & cell for newbies



## jimmyreece (Jun 14, 2011)

after refiltering everything i had from the 30+lbs of old gold plated jewelry i deplated,i believe it would take more than a 100 lbs of it to even come close to recovering and refining anything close to an ounce of gold. but if you want to gain alot of experience dealing with the burden lead can give you, then deplating gold plated jewelry in a cell is the way to go. a "saturated" cell does not always mean saturated with gold.
im not taking anything away from the cell. the cell worked great ! a bit of a learning curve.
recovering the plated gold from its source was the easy part.recovering your gold again through filtering,washing and rinsing as steve explains is where the work comes in.what you already recovered once can be lost with a lack of patience.
just a few points id like to make for any newbe reading( i am one myself), be selective with your feed stock, run two cells as steve sugest if you have large batches.if harold responds to any of your questions, LISTEN ! if i had, i wouldnt be sending a bad review right now.
and last what should have been first, READ ! every answer to your questions you may have is already here. what may not make sense right now, will once you start your process.
patience is worth its weight in gold.....
i also would like to add that ive gotten higher yields,cleaner gold with much easier refining from decorative glass & china with hcl+cl process.
but once again you have to be selective on your feed stock.
EXAMPLE: i went to a local goodwill recently, spent less than $20.00 on some plated glassware, striped off the gold in hcl+cl that same afternoon,filtered,diluted, then added smb. the next day i melted a button that was close to 3 grams of clean gold.
of course that wont happen every time. like i said , you have to be selective.
the gold cell certainly is a good method. its fun and simple to use.but in my opinion if your just starting this hobby, there is easier and less disapointing methods to learn the basics from then the cell.
its all a learning process


----------



## Sodbuster (Jun 14, 2011)

jimmyreece:

" decorative glass & china with hcl+cl "

After driving off the cl and before you finish processing the batch be sure to set a small portion of your solution aside for your gold standard solution to double check the condition of your stannis testing solution. 

This is a clean source, as their are little if any base metals involved.

" i melted a button that was close to 3 grams of clean gold "

Way to go! Sounds like your well on your way to a nice big lump. 8) 

Ray

PS: Lets have a look, got a pic?


----------



## jimmyreece (Jun 14, 2011)

thats a good idea, thanks.
yes that was a good return, almost 3 grams. most gold from glass and china is so thin that one needs quite a bit to get a good return. 
when being selective, look for items to which you can feel a ridge line on the gold. Tiffen made some glassware that had a respectable amount (i had a couple of these).
i was lucky finding dinner plates to which a 3/4 inch band around the plate was similar to what tiffen used on some of their glassware.
and no i havent took any pics yet. but im am going to start taking pics and including them with my post when i can. im going take some of a plate i have left when i up grade with a better camera to show in detail what im talking about


----------



## jimmyreece (Jun 14, 2011)

jim bean made collectable decanters in the 60s and 70s that have alot of gold plating also. i bought a couple hundred of these at one time in a garage sale that i still have. ive yet to run these through hcl+cl to recover the gold, but when i do il post the operation with its results


----------

